# pls,help me out "denied cpt 99396"



## Amin C (Sep 7, 2012)

Please, someone can help out, Why United healthcare Denied Cpt 99396 for female 41 y with diagnosis
V70.0, 401.1,785.1 and 465.9    thank you

The reason of denial: The procedure code is inconsistent with the patient's age (patient are 41 yr old female):


----------



## mshay134 (Sep 7, 2012)

Your RA should explain why this service was denied.  If the reasoning does not make sense, then call United Health and find out why it was denied.  Sometimes there are errors in the system such as POS which is incorrect, etc., not on your end, but I have seen it happen on the insurance end.  So if the RA doesn't answer your question, call United.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Amin C (Sep 10, 2012)

The reson of denial: The procedure code is inconsistent with the patient's age (patient are 41 yr old female):


----------



## anuja.devasthali (Feb 14, 2013)

please check if patient's correct DOB is updated with the insurance or not. If no then patient needs to call insurance and update the correct DOB.


----------

